# Targeted advertising.



## Chris Hobson (Jul 20, 2022)

In the sports section of this forum I posted a piece about taking up private one on one swimming lessons. On the subject of the lessons being quite expensive I had this to say:

My retirement plan hasn't left me rich but I do now have a reasonable amount of disposable income and, having already acquired most of the things that I need, nothing to spend it on....So yes, expensive but I can afford it.

I now have ads appearing on my phone suggesting that I might like a Bentley.


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 6, 2022)

Another example, this time I'm commenting on a post about oppression, in particular claiming oppressed status on someone else's behalf.

"I think that I might have been oppressed by having to work as an industrial plant fitter. Crawling underneath a digger on a muddy building site in the middle of winter surely should have earned me some kind of victim status."

The same day I got an email telling me that plant hire companies are hiring fitters in my area. I know that my phone is spying on me, it is comforting to know that the algorithms are so inept.


----------

